# Can dried chickpeas go bad?



## Stella_luna (Jan 26, 2006)

I have some that look a little weird, with little brown spots on them. I'm not sure how old they are. Could they be bad, or is that how they're supposed to look?


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

I have never seen chickpeas like that but if I was in your place I would soak them and then taste one to make sure. They are probably fine, I don't think dried beans really ever go bad...


----------

